# Cockatiel death



## jennywren (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,my cockatiel has just died.I have no idea what has happened to him,one minuite he was sitting on his perch then he suddenly seemed to start panting and within less than 5 mins he was dead.Anybody any ideas as to what could have been the cause,he was only 6 months old.


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

Were there any aerosols in the house being used at the time? Smoke? Candles burning? What about overheating? Something like that would be my main guess...I'm so sorry for your loss =[


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am really sorry to hear about your baby
here are some dangers that might caused the problem
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/hazards.html


----------



## jennywren (Jul 4, 2010)

TheRubixHorse said:


> Were there any aerosols in the house being used at the time? Smoke? Candles burning? What about overheating? Something like that would be my main guess...I'm so sorry for your loss =[


Thankyou for your reply, I am slowly getting over the initial shock of what happened but am still devastated. None of your suggestions apply, but having thought about it I have ny own theory. He had been his normal happy, noisy self all day, he jumped onto his perch where he has lettuce, I can only guess that he must have got some stuck in his throat. He seemed to be gasping for breath, it was very quick, within a couple of minutes he was gone, there was nothing I could have done. Do you think this is possible.


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

*Sorry to hear about ur loss....fly high little birdie x
*


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am very sorry for you loss too...It does sound like your bird might have been choking.


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sorry this has happened. How awful and sad for you


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss 
Was the lettuce washed? pestisides could be another possibility.
It could also all be a horrible coincidence and he had an underlying heart condtion, heart gave out.
I think the only sure way of finding out is a postmortem.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no, Iam sorry for your loss


----------

